# Imgburn Error - Layouts Do Not Match?



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can help with this problem. Started getting this issue a few nights ago and honestly have no idea what it can be. I'm using the latest Imgburn, all the drivers are up to date, and the discs have worked fine in the past with no issue. I've even tried ripping & re-burning the last working iso that I burned successfully and it didn't work. It seems to burn fine, but when I get to the verify stage it says the layouts do not match. I've done a lot of searching, and I've found a lot of "what it can be" but nothing in terms of "how to fix it". I thought maybe it could be my DVD creating program, but I downloaded a free DVD of the week and got the same issue, and the last disc I successfully burned plays with no issues, ripped fine - but wouldn't burn. I'm really hoping that my disc drive laser hasn't given out. The disc has darker rings near the center. They're faint and hard to see, but when tilted a certain way they're easily seen. I've seen people say the Verify process isn't required, but I tried playing the discs and my Xbox wouldn't go past the "Reading" stage (I've never had a problem on my Xbox) and the DVD Player wouldn't play it either. 

I've burned a CD using iTunes that played fine, and I've uninstalled and reinstalled Imgburn but that still didn't work.

Here's the Imgburn log.

--------------------------------------------
I 15:34:18 ImgBurn Version 2.5.7.0 started!
I 15:34:18 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium x64 Edition (6.1, Build 7601 : Service Pack 1)
I 15:34:18 Total Physical Memory: 4,140,912 KB - Available: 2,060,296 KB
I 15:34:18 Initialising SPTI...
I 15:34:18 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 15:34:19 -> Drive 1 - Info: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208AB TO02 (D (ATAPI)
I 15:34:19 Found 1 DVD±RW/RAM!
I 15:36:17 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 15:36:18 -> Drive 1 - Info: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208AB TO02 (D (ATAPI)
I 15:36:18 Found 1 DVD±RW/RAM!
I 15:38:24 Operation Started!
I 15:38:24 Source File: C:\Users\Jamie\Documents\ConvertXToDVD\IWA.Deep.South.Carnage.Cup.VIII.iso
I 15:38:24 Source File Sectors: 2,184,864 (MODE1/2048)
I 15:38:24 Source File Size: 4,474,601,472 bytes
I 15:38:24 Source File Volume Identifier: IWA Deep South Carnage Cup VIII
I 15:38:24 Source File Volume Set Identifier: 4261B0930021569E
I 15:38:24 Source File Application Identifier: IMGBURN V2.5.6.0 - THE ULTIMATE IMAGE BURNER!
I 15:38:24 Source File Implementation Identifier: ImgBurn
I 15:38:24 Source File File System(s): ISO9660, UDF (1.02)
I 15:38:24 Destination Device: [0:0:0] TSSTcorp CDDVDW SN-208AB TO02 (D (ATAPI)
I 15:38:24 Destination Media Type: DVD-R (Disc ID: RITEKF1)
I 15:38:24 Destination Media Supported Write Speeds: 3x, 4x, 6x, 8x
I 15:38:24 Destination Media Sectors: 2,298,496
I 15:38:24 Write Mode: DVD
I 15:38:24 Write Type: DAO
I 15:38:24 Write Speed: MAX
I 15:38:24 Link Size: Auto
I 15:38:24 Lock Volume: Yes
I 15:38:24 Test Mode: No
I 15:38:24 OPC: No
I 15:38:24 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 15:38:24 Write Speed Successfully Set! - Effective: 11,080 KB/s (8x)
I 15:38:25 Filling Buffer... (40 MB)
I 15:38:26 Writing LeadIn...
I 15:39:08 Writing Session 1 of 1... (1 Track, LBA: 0 - 2184863)
I 15:39:08 Writing Track 1 of 1... (MODE1/2048, LBA: 0 - 2184863)
I 15:48:35 Synchronising Cache...
I 15:48:45 Exporting Graph Data...
I 15:48:45 Graph Data File: C:\Users\Jamie\AppData\Roaming\ImgBurn\Graph Data Files\TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SN-208AB_TO02_MARCH-02-13_3-38_PM_RITEKF1_MAX.ibg
I 15:48:45 Export Successfully Completed!
I 15:48:45 Operation Successfully Completed! - Duration: 00:10:21
I 15:48:45 Average Write Rate: 7,706 KB/s (5.6x) - Maximum Write Rate: 11,262 KB/s (8.1x)
I 15:48:45 Cycling Tray before Verify...
W 15:50:26 Waiting for device to become ready...
I 15:50:53 Device Ready!
E 15:50:53 CompareImageFileLayouts Failed! - Session Count Not Equal (1/0)
E 15:50:53 Verify Failed! - Reason: Layouts do not match.

---------------------

This stuff is all like a different language to me so somebody may be able to look at that log and immediately see the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try playing the discs you might find some info to help you here ImgBurn Support Forum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try a different burning software to determine if the problem is the software or the drive.
I assume you have tried more than one disc?


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I just tried DVDfab. Same result. It said it completed successfully, but wouldn't get past the reading phase on my xbox


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi is Itunes interfering in some way I vaguely remember some issue with it


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had iTunes for months and it's never done anything before.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you installed any other software we need to narrow down the field a little


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I've installed Adobe Premiere recently, but the last successful DVD was burned after that


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi been having a look about the error and it can be a few things 1 the discs, 2 the write speed and 3 the hardware failing


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm suspecting hardware failure as well. The CD discs and DVD discs are both memorex, and DVDs burned fine before with no issues and this suddenly became an issue. 

I'll wait for more responses to see if the problem can be fixed, but what part do I need? Is this the kind of thing I need?

Newegg.ca - SAMSUNG Internal Slim 8x DVD Writer 8X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 6X DVD+R DL 8X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 8X DVD-ROM 24X CD-R 24X CD-RW 24X CD-ROM SATA Model SN-208DB/BEBE - CD / DVD Burners


I'm a little confused as there's so many different things. and I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to internal stuff


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what is the make and model of your computer


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe it's a Toshiba Satellite C650. That's what it says on the sticker on the bottom.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then the drive should work ok


----------



## nirvanafanehw (Jan 2, 2012)

So would people recommend I buy a new drive? I checked out mine and it's identical to the one I'm looking at.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

they are pretty cheap to replace it can't hurt


----------

